# Remember the Alamo 2014



## Lazer (Feb 4, 2014)

Remember the Alamo 2014 will take place in San Antonio, Texas on May 17, 2014.

Organizers: Mike Elliot, Casey Pernsteiner
Delegate: Shonathon Collins
WCA Page
Competition Website

15315 Huebner Rd, San Antonio, Texas

*There is a limit of 55 competitors for this competition.*

EVENTS:

2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - Combined Final
3x3 One Handed - 2 rounds
Pyraminx - Combined Final
Skewb - 1 round



Casey said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We organizers have been tossing around the idea of ordering Texas Speedcubing shirts again. This has been done in the past, but it was a long time ago and there have been a lot of new people competing in Texas lately. This is roughly the shirt design we're looking at (hopefully I'm doing this right, I rarely post on here).
> 
> ...


You can email Casey at: [email protected]


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 5, 2014)

And this would be after I have to leave...


----------



## PanCakez001 (Feb 5, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> And this would be after I have to leave...



You can always go to the March 29th competition in the Fort Worth area!


----------



## gymnerd (Feb 5, 2014)

Any chance we can get a BLD event?


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 5, 2014)

PanCakez001 said:


> You can always go to the March 29th competition in the Fort Worth area!


I wish I could but I was just saying this because this is less than 10 minutes away from my University. And I probably have to vacate my dorm a week before this.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Feb 6, 2014)

gymnerd said:


> Any chance we can get a BLD event?



The choosing of the events is chosen by the organizers based off of how many competitors are likely to compete in it as well and what is popular in that area as well as the want for that event. Skewb has replaced BLD in this case because skewb is growing in big popularity at the moment and the want for this to be held in competition is very high at the moment.


----------



## Casey (Feb 8, 2014)

PanCakez001 said:


> The choosing of the events is chosen by the organizers based off of how many competitors are likely to compete in it as well and what is popular in that area as well as the want for that event. Skewb has replaced BLD in this case because skewb is growing in big popularity at the moment and the want for this to be held in competition is very high at the moment.



Yes, this. Also, we'd like to be able to include BLD, but we're just really not sure how well it would fit into the schedule, particularly since we are still working on finding dedicated people who are willing to scramble/judge. Perhaps in future competitions when we're a bit more experienced (this is both mine and Mike's first time organizing).


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 10, 2014)

There is a HUGE chance I might go to this! It is the day after my finals, and I would have my liscence by then.. So I can just drive on over before driving back to Houston that same night


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Feb 11, 2014)

Other then the carol spring open and the remember the alamo competitions, are there any other ones coming up in texas?


----------



## PanCakez001 (Feb 12, 2014)

animeshsareen12 said:


> Other then the carol spring open and the remember the alamo competitions, are there any other ones coming up in texas?



Haha.. Aren't 3 competitions in Texas enough? There is a possibility of maybe 2 more competitions in Texas this year, but I am unsure at this time.


----------



## Casey (Feb 14, 2014)

animeshsareen12 said:


> Other then the carol spring open and the remember the alamo competitions, are there any other ones coming up in texas?



Quite possibly. If all goes well, we are hoping to organize another San Antonio competition in the fall (but of course that decision won't be made until later this year). It's crazy how fast Texas speedcubing is growing right now!


----------



## Lazer (Feb 27, 2014)

Just a reminder that registration for this competition opens this Saturday at 12:00 AM (Friday night into Saturday morning).


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 28, 2014)

If I ever get a date to organize a Comp I really want it in November or May 2015 xD Perfect names and such for them


----------



## Casey (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey everyone,

We organizers have been tossing around the idea of ordering Texas Speedcubing shirts again. This has been done in the past, but it was a long time ago and there have been a lot of new people competing in Texas lately. This is roughly the shirt design we're looking at (hopefully I'm doing this right, I rarely post on here).



The shirts would cost $15 if preordered from me, and probably $20 if we decide to sell them at the competition. Profits will go to "Texas Speedcubing," which means I'll be setting the money aside to sponsor future Texas competitions and/or support cubing clubs in a few local (San Antonio area) schools.

If you're interested, shoot me an email/PM with your name, t-shirt size, and any feedback regarding the design or shirt color that you'd like us to consider. Right now we're just assessing interest; I'll confirm with you sometime before we actually place the order.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 19, 2014)

I literally started to pray that last names will be there.

Other than that, would San Marcos be in the San Antonio area? There is going to be a cubing club at my school next year.

(Hopefully November competition over here. Would have a great name for it)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry for the double post:

There is still time to sign up! There are 9 spots left, so make sure to plan your trip to San Antonio now!


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 23, 2014)

Just to be clear, do we pay the registration fee on the day of the competition?


----------



## Casey (Mar 23, 2014)

strakerak: San Marcos? Sure! I personally have sponsored a couple of cubing clubs in the past by providing puzzles and instruction to the students. Contact me if you'd like to talk about this.

ZamHalen: Yes, you'll need to pay the registration fee at the venue when you show up to compete. It'll be cash only. Exact change if possible, please.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## rybaby (Mar 24, 2014)

Can't wait for more Skewb in Texas!!

 Fedora Pizza


----------



## Lazer (Mar 24, 2014)

Please note that after some discussion Casey and I have decided that for now the Texas Speedcubing shirts will not have custom names on them or another personalized features. In the future we may re-evaluate this decision, but for now they will appear as the photo shows.


----------



## Casey (Apr 14, 2014)

Speaking of shirts, the deadline to order them is this *Friday, April 18*. I sent an email to everyone who is registered, plus a few others who have expressed interest. If you did not get the email but you want a shirt, please contact me as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 8, 2014)

Alright! We are less than two weeks away, and you know what that means!

GOALS TIME     !!! (Ques the Blues Clues theme)

2x2 - Sub 4 single, sub 6 average
3x3 - Since I failed so much at HWO, I still have to go for at least a sub 20, but more primarily a sub 16 single, sub 19 average.
4x4 - Make cutoff, sub 1:20 average
OH - Sub 30 single, sub 35 average
Pyraminx - Sub 8 single, Sub 11 average
Skewb - Sub 16 single, Sub 20 average.


Does anyone want to have a meetup the night before? 

By the way, is anyone going to sell puzzles there? I might be. Just look at a puzzle and make an offer on it


----------



## ZamHalen (May 8, 2014)

This is my first competition so I'll play along.
Goals:
2x2: sub 4.5 average sub 4 single Both attainable.
3x3:At least one sub 16 average and all others sub 17 (Hopefully I work out my comp jitters in 2x2)
4x4: Sub 1:10 average Sub 1:00 single
OH:Sub 30 Average Sub 25 single
Pyraminx: Sub-8 Average Snigle doesn't matter
Skewb: Watch skewb.

A meet up would be cool I'm not 100% sure I could make it though, because if I do go at all I'll likely be coming back in on Friday evening.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 8, 2014)

My Goals:

2x2: Sub-4 single and sub-6 average (but really my goal is the same as it always is, improve official 2x2 single and average...seriously)
3x3: Sub-15 single and sub-16 averages but I'll settle for Sub-17 or even just 17
4x4: Make cut-off first of all, 1:05ish average, Sub-1 single

I'm also interested in a meet-up.


----------



## rybaby (May 8, 2014)

Goals yo:
2x2x2: sub 5 average, make round 2. (Single is not important)
3x3x3: sub 20 average (trying Roux)
4x4x4: I don't really do this much. Don't DNF, idk. 
OH: 40 something average
lolPyra
Skewb: 

Meet people
learn more about organizing
help out (judge/scramble)
Don't be nervous


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 9, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Goals yo:
> 2x2x2: sub 5 average, make round 2. (Single is not important)
> 3x3x3: sub 20 average (trying Roux)
> 4x4x4: I don't really do this much. Don't DNF, idk.
> ...




Just a pro tip, there were mishaps at the past competitions I have been to with solved cubes being given to the competitor. Make sure there is a line for scrambled and unscrambled cubes.

Also, if you need help just tell me and I will help


----------



## Mikel (May 9, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Just a pro tip, there were mishaps at the past competitions I have been to with solved cubes being given to the competitor. Make sure there is a line for scrambled and unscrambled cubes



I always make sure I take solved cubes out of the cover box when I am done judging. That way cubes in the boxes are only scrambled ones


----------



## EzCuber (May 9, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Alright! We are less than two weeks away, and you know what that means!
> 
> GOALS TIME     !!! (Ques the Blues Clues theme)
> 
> ...



I own ezspeedcubes.com and i'm going to bring some cubes to sell at comp.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 15, 2014)

So any ideas on a time or place for a meet up on Friday evening? I was thinking something like a mall (northstar? I'm just saying that because it's near where I'll be and I'm selfish like that). I'm not sure though since this is my first meet up/ competition so whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 16, 2014)

Let me know a time and I thnk I can get up there


----------



## ZamHalen (May 16, 2014)

If you're cool with Northstar then how about 6:30 or 7:30ish. If Northstar's too out of the way just let me know because I can try to come up with a better place.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 16, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> If you're cool with Northstar then how about 6:30 or 7:30ish. If Northstar's too out of the way just let me know because I can try to come up with a better place.



How far is that from the venue? I probably won't be able to make it because I haven't even left yet but there's a small chance I could.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 16, 2014)

Are either of you staying in hotels on I-10? I'm tempted to recommend one of the food courts at my University because it is close to that area, I'm just not sure if the panicking maymester students would appreciate us being there. Because Northstar mall is about 6 miles from the venue. (So is the the university but if the hotel is out that way then it's reasonably close, assuming you're driving in and staying at a hotel in that area).


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 16, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> Are either of you staying in hotels on I-10? I'm tempted to recommend one of the food courts at my University because it is close to that area, I'm just not sure if the panicking maymester students would appreciate us being there. Because Northstar mall is about 6 miles from the venue. (So is the the university but if the hotel is out that way then it's reasonably close, assuming you're driving in and staying at a hotel in that area).



Yeah, I'm staying at a hotel on I-10. I'm probably leaving within the next 30 minutes or so for San Antonio. Oh maymester, how I don't miss you...


----------



## ZamHalen (May 17, 2014)

Okay 6:30 at Northstar mall it is then. I'll be hanging out in the food court til like 8:45.


----------



## Casey (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for a great competition, everyone! Sorry it was a bit crowded -- we knew the venue would be a tad bit small but it was the best we could do this time around and I think it worked fairly well. (I had looked into some larger venues but we unfortunately would not have had access to free parking.) Anyway, Mike and I will definitely be planning another competition in the future.

In other news, the Texas Speedcubing shirts look great and they sold very well. All profits from the shirts have been set aside for sponsoring Texas competitions. Hopefully some of you got the chance to meet Sapan (our former WCA delegate). Thanks to him a new Texas Speedcubing website is in the works. I will try to keep people in the loop when I have more news on this.

And finally, I have a 2x2 that someone left at the scrambling table. We made an announcement, but it was never claimed. So if you're missing one, please contact me. Thanks!


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 18, 2014)

Casey said:


> Thanks for a great competition, everyone! Sorry it was a bit crowded -- we knew the venue would be a tad bit small but it was the best we could do this time around and I think it worked fairly well. (I had looked into some larger venues but we unfortunately would not have had access to free parking.) Anyway, Mike and I will definitely be planning another competition in the future.
> 
> In other news, the Texas Speedcubing shirts look great and they sold very well. All profits from the shirts have been set aside for sponsoring Texas competitions. Hopefully some of you got the chance to meet Sapan (our former WCA delegate). Thanks to him a new Texas Speedcubing website is in the works. I will try to keep people in the loop when I have more news on this.



Hi Casey, I just waned to say thank you so much! You and Mike did an excellent job organizing this competition and I really enjoyed it. The shirts turned out great too. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## ZamHalen (May 19, 2014)

This was my first comp, but I have to say everything went really smoothly and I had fun with it (though it may not have looked like it, not my age group for the most part more than anything). Definitely looking forward to the next comp.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 24, 2014)

Ok, let me talk about my goals. 

2x2 - Succeeded with single, didn't with average.
3x3 - Completely failed that. **** DNFs. At least I have a sub 20 now.
4x4 - Pop and nope 
OH - Succeeded with single, didn't with average
Pyraminx - Nope
Skewb - Nope

DYK?
Riley is awesome at Pyraminx?
JRCuber finally got one of his dream cubes?
I still don't know how to solve Skewb?

Will probably update the above if I remember anything else.

VIDEO:

Note that some parts of the video are of terrible quality. Please do not mind that, as it slowly improves later on


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 6, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> OMG I was at this tournament when you did skewb in the video they called my name and I bought a cube from u!
> 
> I got 24.43 3x3
> Failed horrible at 2x2
> ...




Which cube?

Also, will be great to see you there!


----------

